# Any updates on TfL and other SE England potential strikes? (2022-23)



## Metra Electric Rider (Oct 3, 2022)

Has anybody got any good info on planned strikes on the Underground/TfL services and other rail in SE England for next week? I did a cursory search in some English newspapers but nothing concrete yet, so if anybody has a good source to keep an eye let, do post it!


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac (Oct 3, 2022)

National Rail Inquiries lists any industrial actions that are planned

National Rail Enquiries

Also there is a UK Rail Forum that has voluminous discussion, probably more than you want to know.

UK Rail Forum


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Oct 3, 2022)

AmtrakMaineiac said:


> National Rail Inquiries lists any industrial actions that are planned
> 
> National Rail Enquiries


Thanks, great source of info!


----------



## JontyMort (Oct 5, 2022)

Metra Electric Rider said:


> Thanks, great source of info!


It looks as if you may be lucky next week. This week is horrible!


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Oct 5, 2022)

JontyMort said:


> It looks as if you may be lucky next week. This week is horrible!


It looks like there may be some industrial action upon our arrival. We're planning on a day trip south of London but if worse comes to worse, will live w/o that.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Oct 6, 2022)

Will do a trip report assuming everything goes will with what little transit we're planning on taking.


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac (Oct 11, 2022)

Due to my recent UK trip I am still getting updates from Great Northern and Transport for Wales ( the latter helpfully provided in Welsh as well as English ) for upcoming "industrial action".


----------



## jiml (Oct 11, 2022)

AmtrakMaineiac said:


> Due to my recent UK trip I am still getting updates from Great Northern and Transport for Wales ( the latter helpfully provided in Welsh as well as English ) for upcoming "industrial action".


I had to set up accounts for my pending reservations in November and they do seem to keep us well-informed. It would be interesting of some of our British friends filled in more details of what people do/alternatives in these situations.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Oct 17, 2022)

So a quick update - will do an abbreviated trip report when I get a chance and energy levels increase. 

1. No industrial action during trip.
2. Elizabeth Line is (absolutely) fabulous. The new stations are gorgeous and spacious. Trains nearly silent and silky smooth. 
3. Whole system is immaculate, especially when compared to the CTA (train to O'Hare reeked of stale cigarettes and cigarette butts all over the floor). 
4. System was well patronized even off hours. 

Biggest drama was unexpected visit to Iceland on return flight - a two night layover on a non-stop flight...


----------



## JontyMort (Oct 17, 2022)

Metra Electric Rider said:


> So a quick update - will do an abbreviated trip report when I get a chance and energy levels increase.
> 
> 1. No industrial action during trip.
> 2. Elizabeth Line is (absolutely) fabulous. The new stations are gorgeous and spacious. Trains nearly silent and silky smooth.
> ...


Glad you had a good trip - and the weather hasn’t been too bad for you. You’re one-up on me re the Elizabeth Line, but I’m hoping to get to try it in the next few weeks.


----------



## jiml (Oct 17, 2022)

We have 3 UK rail segments scheduled in November. Hoping for labo(u)r peace.


----------



## JontyMort (Oct 19, 2022)

jiml said:


> We have 3 UK rail segments scheduled in November. Hoping for labo(u)r peace.


They’ve just announced strikes for November 3, 5, and 7.


----------



## jiml (Oct 19, 2022)

It's nice to see the BBC is just as uninformative as its North American counterparts.








Train strikes: What are the dates and which lines are affected?


Rail workers have been taking part in a series of strikes over pay and conditions.



www.bbc.com





Nowhere in the article does it actually say which lines will be affected despite the headline.


----------



## jis (Nov 2, 2022)

There is an usual excellent discussion of the issue of rail strike and modernization and where the two meet in the RailTalk section of the September 2022 Issue of Modern Railways, for those that can get access to it.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Nov 2, 2022)

Posted part one of a trip report on my adventures in London over in Trip Reports.


----------

